# web/gui/cli tools to Analyze Exim stats



## mehargags (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi all,

Can you point me to some good cli/gui tools to read *Eximstats*? I undersand *Exigrep* is what I should be using, but could not find a way I can have daily SENT mails and  Monthly Sent Reports, deferred and in queue stats from it. Any good guides to get started ?

Also, how can I setup Exim to fill stats into a MySQL DB like cPanel does, shall be helpful match up delivery records and clean my Mailing list.

Thanks alot


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 17, 2015)

Maybe a combination of logwatch will help:


----------



## splitice (Mar 17, 2015)

Not too sure about Eximstats / Exim but logstash & kibana are great for deriving intelligence from log files


----------

